# Found white pigeons/doves - what do I do?



## jan1763

Hi everyone, 

I feel lucky to have found this forum. There are two white pigeons roosting on the corner of my roof. My neighbor said there were 3 yesterday morning, but I've only seen the two. Unfortunately, there are some neighborhood cats that run loose and I'm hoping they didn't get at the 3rd. So what should I do? 

I've been feeding them a wild bird seed mix and put some shredded paper in a large pet carrier on the roof for shelter. I also put out some water in a deep dish. I haven't tried to catch them but I do have a large have-a-heart trap I could use. 

They are not banded, but look like the birds used at weddings, pure white. From all appearances, they seem to be healthy, but it's funny that they don't fly in the tree for shade... they hang out on the roof where it's hot. 

Should I just let them be and keep feeding them? They stick together like glue, it's actually very cute. But I am concerned about their safety. Luckily it looks like nice weather for the next day or two, but if they're not wild, I am concerned about how they'd fair in a storm. And there is the worry about the cats. Any suggestions?


----------



## Libis

Can you take a picture so we can figure out whether these are pigeons or lost ringneck doves? 
How big are they?
What do they sound like?

White birds can easily be caught by predators, they might do better if you caught them and kept them for your own. Also, if they are domesticated birds, they may not have the foraging skills to stay healthy and strong--I would keep feeding them. 

Also, I don't know about your area, but we've been getting some pretty bad storms. I know wild birds make it through, but I'm kind of a sap I guess and I would be worried about them too.


----------



## whytwings

I really wish that this practice of using doves and pigeons sold in a box not trained to return home for weddings was made *illegal*......it is a cruel and horrible outcome for the birds !!!

I hope you are able to catch them and offer them a safe home or perhaps find someone that possibly could . I wish you success !!

Darren


----------



## spirit wings

whytwings said:


> I really wish that this practice of using doves and pigeons sold in a box not trained to return home for weddings was made *illegal*......it is a cruel and horrible outcome for the birds !!!
> 
> I hope you are able to catch them and offer them a safe home or perhaps find someone that possibly could . I wish you success !!
> 
> Darren


homers do not need to be trained they already home on their own.. but they do need to be in shape and mature enough to make the trip..and sometimes there are hawks that can scatter them and they get off course and end up on someone's roof.. if they stay a few days and do not fly off to home they will need some help.. IF these are pigeons.. the white pigeon's homing instincts sometimes is not as good as racing homers as they are bred for color and should not be taken out too far and released.. and of course the white ringneck doves should never be released.... the real problem is the non banding.. release birds should have a custom band so the owner can be found in case a bird or several get off track...it happens.


----------



## jan1763

These pictures were taken last night. I can get within about 3 or 4 feet but then they fly away, though not far. Is there any chance they could be wild? 

I haven't heard them make a sound, they're very quiet. Seem to be about medium size. We also had some bad storms here last week so maybe they just need to get their strength up. Just wish I knew that they were safe. They ARE eating the birdseed I scatter, but I don't know if they're drinking. I did get a deep water bowl.


----------



## spirit wings

from the pics they do look like white homers.. but not in good condition..the feathers look loose and they do look thin to me just from what I can see over a computer.. if you have a large or medium dog crate and can put some paper in bottom ready and waiting..perhaps you can find where they roost at night and grab them then..they usually do not move alot at night as they can not see well.. Im sure the seed is much apprectated and needed.. you can try if you want to get a cat litter pan from the dollar store and fill it with water in the yard if your there..they may be interested and drink and bath in that. also there are traps out there you can make.. like the old box leaning on a stick with feed under it and pull the string and the box lands over top of the bird and traps it..but if there is two that would be hard as if you do get one with it the other may get wise to the box and not go near it.. I do think they would or may be too light weight for the havaheart.


----------



## whytwings

spirit wings said:


> homers do not need to be trained they already home on their own.. but they do need to be in shape and mature enough to make the trip..and sometimes there are hawks that can scatter them and they get off course and end up on someone's roof.. if they stay a few days and do not fly off to home they will need some help.. IF these are pigeons.. the white pigeon's homing instincts sometimes is not as good as racing homers as they are bred for color and should not be taken out too far and released.. and of course the white ringneck doves should never be released.... the real problem is the non banding.. release birds should have a custom band so the owner can be found in case a bird or several get off track...it happens.


I am not sure I totally agree that homers *do not need to be trained* to return home , especially if the birds are ordered and flown into another state for a wedding . Many inexperienced fliers have tossed and lost birds taken on flights 5 miles or less . Usually trained homers are taken short distances and then these distances are eventually increased , but I doubt that birds shoved in a box that end up being emaciated and stressed and scared out of their witts are in any way shape or form prepared to fly back home if in fact they have ever seen the outside of the loft to which they were bred . This does not include reputable white dove release business that care for their birds and their welfare .

All this aside I thinks it's wonderful Jan is concerned about the birds welfare and again I wish her well !


----------



## Feefo

Where are you Jan?


----------



## spirit wings

whytwings said:


> I am not sure I totally agree that homers *do not need to be trained* to return home , especially if the birds are ordered and flown into another state for a wedding . Many inexperienced fliers have tossed and lost birds taken on flights 5 miles or less . Usually trained homers are taken short distances and then these distances are eventually increased , but I doubt that birds shoved in a box that end up being emaciated and stressed and scared out of their witts are in any way shape or form prepared to fly back home if in fact they have ever seen the outside of the loft to which they were bred . This does not include reputable white dove release business that care for their birds and their welfare .
> 
> All this aside I thinks it's wonderful Jan is concerned about the birds welfare and again I wish her well !


I have never seen any evidence of birds in a box shipped to another state and released just for a wedding here in the USA.. so it must be something done more where you live...some unknowing people may buy doves and pigeons not knowing and release them.. but do not think it is wide spread and not the fault of white dove releasers who know what their doing. pigeons are born with the instinct to home..some are better at it than others..it is just a fact, not an opinion. a person with allot of ferals wanted to release them to a safe park 50 miles from home.. they were back before she was and those are ferals never "trained" so to speak.. so yes they home on their own, but need to be healthy, mature, and in shape to do it well..just like a cyclist would getting stronger for the miles he needs to do, but he already knows how to ride the bike..another example was a young bird..never flown..sold shipped to a new owner..the first time out the young bird flew all the way back home..where was the training to home there?.. they already know how... Iam not going to say I know how or where these pigeons came from ..could be anything.. a road toss gone wrong with a predator after them.. a new pigeon keeper not keeping healthy pigeons and released them.. poor bred birds.. who knows.. I sure would not want someone thinking bad of me if a few of my birds got off track.. so that is where the bands come in..which is really important for anyone doing releases away from home should have on their birds so one can find the owner..


----------



## jan1763

I'm in northern NJ. Just went out and don't see them on the roof anymore, but it's mid-day and very hot. I expect they'll come out of hiding later in the afternoon. 

In the meantime, I'm headed out to get litter box now. Thanks for the great suggestion.


----------



## Woodnative

Keep feeding them! I am in NJ too and recently had an unbanded mostly white bird show up. It was around for 2 weeks although it avoided my attempts to catch it. Oddly it did not seem interested in my pigeons, but otherwise looked healthy. Unfortunately it ended up getting hit by a car this past weekend before I could catch it (I tried!!). The havahart may be worth a try, alhtough I never saw one used for pigeons, it couldn't hurt. BTW, if you can catch them this is a great forum....you will find advice on everything you need. You may become enamored with these great birds as so many on here have and decide to keep them. They can become quite tame and yes they can be kept outside all year, in a suitable enclosure (a dry protected area and an area with a flypen where they can sun themselves and bathe. But I may be getting ahead of things............keep an eye on them and catch them first. They may very well be roosting nearby and they already learned that they can find seed on your property.


----------



## ptras

jan1763 said:


> I'm in northern NJ. Just went out and don't see them on the roof anymore, but it's mid-day and very hot. I expect they'll come out of hiding later in the afternoon.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm headed out to get litter box now. Thanks for the great suggestion.


You may be able to trap them using one of the the simple homemade traps in this link.

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------



## jan1763

Thanks for the trap link. They're back on the roof again. There's plenty of food & water around the house and on the lower part of the roof. If I am able to catch them I'll post it ... and will have an entirely new set of questions at that point. But for now, at least I'm glad they're up high enough that I don't have to worry about cats.


----------



## ptras

jan1763 said:


> Thanks for the trap link. They're back on the roof again. There's plenty of food & water around the house and on the lower part of the roof. If I am able to catch them I'll post it ... and will have an entirely new set of questions at that point. But for now, at least I'm glad they're up high enough that I don't have to worry about cats.


After feeding them in the same spot for a couple days, put the trap in that spot with food inside. No food anywhere else nearby. Your best bet with two pigeons is the second trap, as you can catch them each in turn. In fact, if they are looking for food at their usual spot, and one goes in to get food in the trap, the other is likely to follow if it sees the first one eating.


----------



## Msfreebird

They don't look very healthy to me.......and they look extremely thin 
I would try to trap them asap. Poor things 
Thank you for caring about them


----------



## jan1763

Have been trying but have had no luck. There is water around the house in cat litter boxes and I put one up on the roof too but haven't seen them go for a bath. This afternoon I saw the two of them up there but tonight there was only one. 

Not sure how this is going to turn out but I do want to thank everyone for their help. If my luck changes tomorrow and I'm able to successfully catch them, I'll let you know.


----------



## Heedictator

if you get a chance to be up there on the roof at night bring a flashlight~ turn it on right onto their eyes and let yourself and your hands stay on the dark so they can't see you and they will only see the bright light~ then quickly grab them by the center of their back like pushing them not too tightly against the wall or against the floor though it's a little bit harsh just to ensure you have them with best intentions for them... it's difficult to do it if they're near with each other but it's easy if they stick tightly together like one and more easier if they are far apart from each other so that you may grab them one by one~ (it's easier if you use a trap when you have one) just touch them gently afterwards especially on their cheek, the sides of their beak and above there nose or ceres to make them feel okay and safe^^ this is very effective to me always when i try catching my pigeons at night~ (just sharing a tip if anyone doesn't have any traps) it's easy to catch them on daytime if you have lots of pigeons that flock together tightly when feeding so the pigeon you want to catch will join them and they may not see you go near them because they flock tightly and feeding~ (this is a bit difficult for others) when you see that the pigeon just focuses on the food without trying to look at what is happening around just slowly bend your knees on the floor and slowly move your hands nearer to catch it while you continue to fall feeds on that hand(they'll think you're just falling foods for them)~ when it still doesn't mind and still focuses on the food then quickly grab him/her~ this doesn't work always and it's still best to have traps.. your pigeons might fly nervous but they'll be fine again just throw some foods again and go with the pigeon in your hand~ it's best if your own birds are hungry so they would flock that close to each other on feeding time... just sharing what works for me^__^


----------



## jan1763

Thanks for the tips. I'd be a little nervous doing this, but could try. I had not seen either of them since late yesterday when just the one was on the roof... but driving home this afternoon I did see them on the ground in a field by the house, pecking around on the ground. Is it possible that they are learning to get along on their own? I still have the food & water out, but they're not on the roof tonight.


----------



## ptras

jan1763 said:


> Thanks for the tips. I'd be a little nervous doing this, but could try. I had not seen either of them since late yesterday when just the one was on the roof... but driving home this afternoon I did see them on the ground in a field by the house, pecking around on the ground. Is it possible that they are learning to get along on their own? I still have the food & water out, but they're not on the roof tonight.


They can probably do okay on their own for a short while. In the long run, domestic pigeons cannot fend for themselves in the feral world. What would be best for the birds is if you can catch them and find their owner or a home for them.


----------



## Heedictator

maybe they already went on their home but only go in your place to feed~ can you see them there early in the morning?


----------



## jan1763

The last two days they're not here in the morning. I'm sure some of the other neighbors are feeding them too.


----------



## ptras

jan1763 said:


> The last two days they're not here in the morning. I'm sure some of the other neighbors are feeding them too.


It would be good to get others to stop feeding them, so they have to come to your location, and can thereby be trapped.


----------



## Heedictator

try holding any pigeon in your hand positioning it against the roof and making sure they saw it but cannot see you holding it (stand behind the wall)~ that way the cock will hurry in it, coo and dance in front of it and finally ride on it~ if it doesn't work easily try shaking the pigeon on your hand a little so that the tail will sway to invite the cock.. when the cock finally gets riding on it to mate make sure he can't see you holding the pigeon~~ while he's trying to position and sway his tail against the pigeon's tail on your hand, carefully hold his feet tightly using just the same hand and there you have him!! he'll try to escape so just hold his feet firmly by locking them with your thumb and pointing finger on the other... this always works for me when i want to catch pigeons(male)., your second goal is the hen~ but when you keep the cock at night near to where you think she would reach for him , you could try trapping her together with the flashlight method i have mentioned^^ if you don't think this would work for you just do what you think is better^^


----------



## spirit wings

Heedictator said:


> try holding any pigeon in your hand positioning it against the roof and making sure they saw it but cannot see you holding it (stand behind the wall)~ that way the cock will hurry in it, coo and dance in front of it and finally ride on it~ if it doesn't work easily try shaking the pigeon on your hand a little so that the tail will sway to invite the cock.. when the cock finally gets riding on it to mate make sure he can't see you holding the pigeon~~ while he's trying to position and sway his tail against the pigeon's tail on your hand, carefully hold his feet tightly using just the same hand and there you have him!! he'll try to escape so just hold his feet firmly by locking them with your thumb and pointing finger on the other... this always works for me when i want to catch pigeons(male)., your second goal is the hen~ but when you keep the cock at night near to where you think she would reach for him , you could try trapping her together with the flashlight method i have mentioned^^ if you don't think this would work for you just do what you think is better^^


I think your posting in the wrong thread.. I do not think she wants to force them to mate
I have heard it all now..


----------



## ptras

spirit wings said:


> I think your posting in the wrong thread.. I do not think she wants to force them to mate
> I have heard it all now..


In addition, it appears that this is a person who found this forum in an internet search. Not too likely that they have any pigeons hanging around that they can use as decoys.


----------



## Heedictator

spirit wings said:


> I think your posting in the wrong thread.. I do not think she wants to force them to mate
> I have heard it all now..





ptras said:


> In addition, it appears that this is a person who found this forum in an internet search. Not too likely that they have any pigeons hanging around that they can use as decoys.


please read my full post again.. i didn't mean something bad and i didn't mean to pair them what i mean is attracting the cock(if one of them is a cock) with a pigeon in your hand for you to catch it when it comes... like when you hold a pigeon with your hand near male pigeons, they would go coo and dance to it, then when you lower the pigeon on your hand the cock will ride on the pigeon on your hand then it's your time and chance to lock his feet and catch it~ only the next step is to catch the hen. isn't it that jan1763 wants to catch the white pigeons/doves he found? just sharing and sad that it seems no one gets my point -_-


----------



## spirit wings

Heedictator said:


> please read my full post again.. i didn't mean something bad and i didn't mean to pair them what i mean is attracting the cock(if one of them is a cock) with a pigeon in your hand for you to catch it when it comes... like when you hold a pigeon with your hand near male pigeons, they would go coo and dance to it, then when you lower the pigeon on your hand the cock will ride on the pigeon on your hand then it's your time and chance to lock his feet and catch it~ only the next step is to catch the hen. isn't it that jan1763 wants to catch the white pigeons/doves he found? just sharing and sad that it seems no one gets my point -_-


I have never forced a hen to mate, they usually do that naturally with the one she has chosen to be her real mate...so no I do not get it.. but attracting pigeons with others ..say in a cage is something I have heard of before.


----------



## Heedictator

spirit wings said:


> I have never forced a hen to mate, they usually do that naturally with the one she has chosen to be her real mate...so not I do not get it.. but attracting pigeons with others ..say in a cage is something I have heard of before.


well.., that's called attracting a stray pigeon using another pigeon~ you can do it for the sake of catching another pigeon and not mating them for life


----------



## ptras

Heedictator said:


> well.., that's called attracting a stray pigeon using another pigeon~ you can do it for the sake of catching another pigeon and not mating them for life


If they trap one of the pigeons, they will then have a chance to attract the other one with the first.


----------



## Heedictator

ptras said:


> If they trap one of the pigeons, they will then have a chance to attract the other one with the first.


by the way do u now understand what i was trying to figure out~?


----------



## ptras

Heedictator said:


> by the way do u now understand what i was trying to figure out~?


I understand what you were saying, but I don't think it is a feasible alternative. As I said before, this is a person that is new to pigeons, who isn't likely to have a spare hen hanging around to use as a lure. In addition, based on my experience trying to catch/trap domestic pigeons, when a human (or any large animal) approaches them, the last thing on their mind is whether to mate any available hen. Also, what if the two birds in question are both hens?

The original poster hasn't been on here since 6:09 am yesterday. Maybe if they come back they can try to trap them in a way that would be easier for a newcomer.


----------



## PigeonVilla

If anything is going to work its going to be a food souce so I honestly dont get the whole holding a mate thing at all ,you have lost me on that notion of trying to capture a stray bird


----------



## Heedictator

ptras said:


> I understand what you were saying, but I don't think it is a feasible alternative. As I said before, this is a person that is new to pigeons, who isn't likely to have a spare hen hanging around to use as a lure. In addition, based on my experience trying to catch/trap domestic pigeons, when a human (or any large animal) approaches them, the last thing on their mind is whether to mate any available hen. Lastly, what if the two birds in question are both hens?


finally you have understand a bit^^ it's even possibble to lure a cock with a cock too in your hands~ what i said was keep yourself behind the wall of the roof(if you're tall enough or can reach it) and only show the pigeon on your hand like a hen in a mating position~ like what i said if it doesn't work for her just consider others and i have posted there if the stray pigeons were hens~ i have thought of this technique before because this was also done for chickens(but it was only done for breeding purpose) and it works for pigeons too and for catching cocks


----------



## ptras

PigeonVilla said:


> If anything is going to work its going to be a food souce so I honestly dont get the whole holding a mate thing at all ,you have lost me on that notion of trying to capture a stray bird


I'm sure what he is suggesting would be good for you or me to lure in a bird that was on the roof and wouldn't trap, but I don't think it is a viable option for a pigeon newcomer trying to catch a pair of birds on the roof.


----------



## Heedictator

ptras said:


> I'm sure what he is suggesting would be good for you or me to lure in a bird that was on the roof and wouldn't trap, but I don't think it is a viable option for a pigeon newcomer trying to catch a pair of birds on the roof.


that was only if you don't have traps~ if there are better techniques go for it^^ i just hope the pigeons she was saying will still be safe


----------



## Heedictator

@ptras mr ptras you can try one to find it out only if it's okay with you^^ and can you please tell me then what happens~ it works for me whenever there are stray cocks i want to catch that are noticeably cooing and dancing around our pigeons


----------



## ptras

Heedictator said:


> @ptras mr ptras you can try one to find it out only if it's okay with you^^ and can you please tell me then what happens~ it works for me whenever there are stray cocks i want to catch that are noticeably cooing and dancing around our pigeons


Not sure that the birds they are trying to rescue are cooing and dancing around, and I'm pretty sure they don't have any pigeons.


----------



## Heedictator

if the one who posted this thread doesn't have his/her own pigeons to use as lure then that's the end for my story^^ but our posts and shares maybe visible and useful to others who might be surfing, visiting and looking for solutions through this thread~ it would be better if the person who posted this will update us


----------

